# 3 wire stove connection



## bgoldie (May 6, 2007)

I am installing a service for an electric stove and went to Lowes and told them I needed 55' of 3-wire for a stove service. What they sold me contained 2 6-gauge wires with a 12 gauge ground. I now looked in my daughters breaker panel and see that her stove service contains 3 6-gauge wires (not 4-wire). Can the 2 6-gauge wire with a 12-gauge ground be used for a stove service?


----------



## jwhite (Mar 12, 2006)

What you need will have three six guage insulated wires and a ten guage bare or insulated ground.


----------



## jwhite (Mar 12, 2006)

I for got to mention that using just two hot wires and one wire that served as ground and neutral used to be done. The law has changed and now, for all new installations you must have a seperate ground and neutral.


----------



## bgoldie (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.
If I want to use a 3-prong plug will the wire be 3 6-gauge wires or the wire that I have, 2 6-guage wires and a 14 gauge ground?


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

As he said, the laws have changed. You can't use a 3 prong plug because you could (obviously) only use 3 conductors...and you have to use 4.


----------



## bgoldie (May 6, 2007)

I know that your not supposed to use the 3 wire but I was going to and need to know if Lowes sold me the wrong wire?


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

At the risk of repeating myself...you need to use a 4 prong plug and go get the correct cable for that plug...3 (#6) with 1 (#10). 

Can't speak for everyone else, but if you're not going to do it right, then I'm not going to help you do it wrong. You're on your own...good luck.


----------



## jwhite (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes lowes sold you the wrong wire, and as jproffer has said, we are not going to tell you how to do the work unsafely, or illegally.

If you did specify range wire, when you bought the wire, then take it back for replacement. While you are there get a four prong range receptcle and four prong range cord.

Once you have all the parts, feel free to post back and we can help you regarding how to properly wire them.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

What other types of outlets does the 3-conductor rule change apply to? I know electric dryers require 3-wire, and ranges. Are there others? 

Is it only appliances that have both 110 and 220V aspects to them? (110V oven light, and 220V elements, for example?)


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

One of the pros can verify it, but I think that's right Nate. What I call a "clean" 220 (no 110 items within) does not need a nuetral.


----------



## jwhite (Mar 12, 2006)

What we are talking about is the elimination of an exception.

Grounds and neutrals have always had to be kept seperate from the service enterance point on.

There was an exception for ranges and dryers that allowed the ground and neutral to be on the same wire under certain circumstances.

That exception has gone away.

If the appliance has not neutral, then the exception was never an issue so nothing at all has changed.

the original exceptions were for just ranges and dryers.


----------



## The Housewright (Oct 9, 2010)

*Old vs. New*

If you were to install 3 6-Gauge wires; (black, red, white or even 2 black and a bare neutral) into a 3 conducter receptacle, you would have the same wiring as the majority of stoves in America...all legally wired before 1996 and perfectly safe unless one of the hot wires would ground to the appliance sheet metal (unlikely)...the code is constantly changing for political reasons (i.e, perfect safety over reasonable expense) Note that all the "illegal" 3-wire stoves are still in service..If I had an old stove with a 3-wire plug and a house built before 1996, I would be happy with a 3 wire setup if the cost of a 4-wire range cord etc. ($25) was an issue...this is political correctness in the building industry to think man must be saved from any risk..do you have a range anti-tipover fitting for your old stove, too? etc...etc..


----------



## seref64 (Mar 1, 2011)

i have new home ,old range. 4 wires coming from the wall 1 black,red,white and green,from the range i have 3 wires black,red and white.can i put white and green wires together?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Your stove manual will have the directions for a four wire install. You will need to change the cord and open the stove and remove the jumper between the ground and the neutral.


----------

